# Over cab beds



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is a weight limit for persons using the overcab bed of a motorhome? Do manufacturers issue any guides for particular vans? Does anyone sleep up there?
PS Hi to everyone.....am a new member.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi haggler and welcome to the site,

A good question i don't think has been asked before, can't say as i know the answer about the limit but the two of us (all up weight 24 and a (big) bit stone) used to sleep upstairs in the overcab in our previous van with no problems.

pete.


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. I asked the questions because Hymer have advised me that the max weight in the cab bed of a 544Swing model should be 150kg. They can`t give me a reason for this number. They have not tested the bed in excess of this so I don`t know what would happen if two adults weighing more than this were in it.
Regards
Haggler


----------



## brenbo (May 1, 2005)

Personally, I didn't like the overcab bed, I was unable to sit up to drink my morning tea!! (I wish)!!!
Seriously, SWMBO is a bit claustrophobic, and couldn't stand it up there.
I also found the metal ladder had ridges on the rungs; very painful to bare feet.
Our new MH is a lowline version, with very handy large cupboards over the cab, and a fixed bed at the back.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

11 year old son uses our overcab area as his bedroom. Last w/e he & his friend slept up there. I and my daughter have both slept in it separately. I dont think I would trust it to hold 2 adults - would be a bit cramped as well. 
Having said that, my daughter who weighs nearly as much as me and a friend just as heavy were up in the overcab one weekend, hiding so they didn't have to help pack up but could watch & laugh at everyone else working. It didn't seem to be suffering.
Surely if it is advertized as a double bed then it should be capable of holding at least 2 adults of average weight?


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone else actually been given a weight limit by the manufacturer via the manual? Perhaps iy is specific to Hymer who use a different base anyway. Thanks for replies.


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Haggler

We also have a Hymer 544 Swing and use the overcab bed as we like the fact that you don't have ot bother making it up. Have no problems with the height in the overcab as it's one of the larger overcabs I've seem. As for the weight, 150 kg is about 23 stone but ours has been subjected to a few stones over this with no ill effect. If there is a weight limit it should be on their literature. 

Jeanann


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I would like to know the worse case scenario as worse case scenarios seem to affect me more than best case ones.

Do you suddenly fall into the cab or fall out the front window if you are too fat to use these beds. I have had a bad experience in the eighties in a merc Pioneer while using the upstairs bedroom when my daughter came back from the shower block and pointed out my bare backside was pressed against the window. I was fortunate of course that I wasn't sleeping the other way round but nevertheless we all felt it best to move on to another site. This was mainly to avoid a gathering of women outside as I do have a lovely bum. If I had been sleeping the other way around it would be quite likely we would have had a gathering of anthropologists.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8) P you will have to write a book! 
I had never thought about over loading a cab bed, maybe it would sag in the middle, never crossed my mind that it wouldn.t hold what its supposed to hold 2 adults, a good question, and i have been  ath some of the replies!!!


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks for brilliant replies I shall sleep soundly in my overcab bed...until it rains that is. Just out of interest where do you all keep your motorhomes when not in use. I intend to keep mine on the drive but what will the neighbours think?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I find that having a motorhome in your drive way generally saves you the trouble of having to say "Good morning", to your neighbours anymore. I can live with that. I have also noticed that emptying your marine loo in the road inspires what is best decribed as "Icyness" in them.

I know you should love thy neighbour but the only time I ever did that I got into deep sh*t.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Haggler and welcome, I can't be the only person who has done this, but I have carried approximately 150kg of wine in the overcab. That's 15 cases of 6 bottles as well as the usual junk up there such as fold up chairs, bedding, and a portable barbeque.

We bought the stuff one evening and I put it up there for the night whilst we travelled to site, fully intending to transfer it to the floor the next morning. It was all packed in quite safely and felt nice and stable for the short distance to site. The following day I left it up there to get to Calais and the short distance home from Dover.

No problems at all, might have been different on a windy day! We have both slept in the overcab, not very often, but that would be somewhere in the region of 140kg plus bedding and that. We have an Avantgarde 200 and the rear bed/lounge is very big and comfortable so we use that most of the time.

Excellent question Haggler, I suppose there must be weight limit but I haven't seen one printed before.


----------

